# senior network engineer



## csk101 (Jan 27, 2009)

hi guys,
i am living in uk and i am currently working as a senior network engineer.
i would like to move to toronto so i want to know about the job prospects and etc......
if you guys have any info pls drop a msg ..
thx
cham


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

csk101 said:


> hi guys,
> i am living in uk and i am currently working as a senior network engineer.
> i would like to move to toronto so i want to know about the job prospects and etc......
> if you guys have any info pls drop a msg ..
> ...


Hi,

Take a look at workopolis dot com, monster dot ca or ca dot indeed dot com. 

Give it a search on some keywords (e.g. CCNA) and I am sure you will find some tips on the market and salary.

Cheers


----------



## glecornu (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi

I am an IP Network Architect, and I'm also looking to move to Toronto. I have been granted a 12-month working visa, but apparently the industry is regulated. Does anyone know whether or not you need a licence from the PEO to practice as a Network Architect/Engineer in Ontario?

Thanks!




scharlack said:


> Hi,
> 
> Take a look at workopolis dot com, monster dot ca or ca dot indeed dot com.
> 
> ...


----------



## tazster (Apr 17, 2009)

glecornu said:


> Hi
> 
> I am an IP Network Architect, and I'm also looking to move to Toronto. I have been granted a 12-month working visa, but apparently the industry is regulated. Does anyone know whether or not you need a licence from the PEO to practice as a Network Architect/Engineer in Ontario?
> 
> Thanks!


hi i was wondering the same thing, i had a lookj on monster and i doesnt seem to mention anything about regulation, im different to you in that i deal more with telecomms net backup, installation and support at the moment, i actually heard from a fella i know that certain companies werent accepting our mcse and comptia quals, does anyone know if this is true, it seems a bit strange to me but you never know :confused2:


----------



## glecornu (Jul 1, 2010)

tazster said:


> hi i was wondering the same thing, i had a lookj on monster and i doesnt seem to mention anything about regulation, im different to you in that i deal more with telecomms net backup, installation and support at the moment, i actually heard from a fella i know that certain companies werent accepting our mcse and comptia quals, does anyone know if this is true, it seems a bit strange to me but you never know :confused2:


I spoke to a friend in Vancouver a couple of days ago - he moved out there a few months ago and he said that he didn't need a licence or anything to do consultancy stuff in network/infrastructure design. I think the issue with the MCSE is that it is illegal in some provinces to call yourself an 'engineer' if you are not an engineer in the classical sense (check out this Wikipedia page - en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Controversies_over_the_term_Engineer#Canada). 

A lot of Canadian employers ask for the MCSE though, so I don't think it's a real issue, although it would be good if someone could confirm this.


----------



## tazster (Apr 17, 2009)

glecornu said:


> I spoke to a friend in Vancouver a couple of days ago - he moved out there a few months ago and he said that he didn't need a licence or anything to do consultancy stuff in network/infrastructure design. I think the issue with the MCSE is that it is illegal in some provinces to call yourself an 'engineer' if you are not an engineer in the classical sense (check out this Wikipedia page - en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Controversies_over_the_term_Engineer#Canada).
> 
> A lot of Canadian employers ask for the MCSE though, so I don't think it's a real issue, although it would be good if someone could confirm this.


i wonder if the license refers to being able to do actual installs rather than design work. you could be right on the engineer sense, although surely by doing the mcse exams its not us who are saying were engineers but microsoft


----------



## tazster (Apr 17, 2009)

glecornu said:


> I spoke to a friend in Vancouver a couple of days ago - he moved out there a few months ago and he said that he didn't need a licence or anything to do consultancy stuff in network/infrastructure design. I think the issue with the MCSE is that it is illegal in some provinces to call yourself an 'engineer' if you are not an engineer in the classical sense (check out this Wikipedia page - en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Controversies_over_the_term_Engineer#Canada).
> 
> A lot of Canadian employers ask for the MCSE though, so I don't think it's a real issue, although it would be good if someone could confirm this.


iv just had a look at that link, maybe il start saying im a microsoft certified systems systems expert  [loosely on the expert i do have blonde moments lol] this is just industries gone mad cant see an electrician changing a psu on a tower or motherboard or blades on a server so why shouldnt we be engineers i think we earned the title. makes your blood boil


----------

